

Show HN: Education News - mahipal
http://news.brainracer.com

======
mahipal
Backstory: I'm starting a company to produce educational games (you can
probably guess the URL) and I went looking for the "HN for Education" post
from a while back. I think it's important to have such a site for the
education community.

It turns out (for whatever reason) that news site was taken down, so I've
spent the last week or so getting the reddit codebase running and customized
on a VPS. (Many thanks to spladug and alienth of the reddit dev team for
humoring all my dumb questions and helping me get the code running.)

The goal is to provide a central place where everyone in education/technology
can come together to discuss news, startups, and ideas. This is all about the
community, and I wouldn't have gotten this far without everyone who's helped
me along the way. The education-startup community is very young, so I hope to
see you guys voting/contributing there. If you're working in this space, I'd
be happy to help you out however I can -- feel free to drop me an email.

~~~
danielford
It's a shame the previous site didn't work out. I remember seeing a frustrated
comment by the person who set it up that hackers didn't care about education.

Hopefully this one goes better. I've already registered.

~~~
rafaelc
We (LearnBoost) were the ones that put it up about a year ago after about an
hour of work - it's a simple but powerful concept, in theory [1].

We ended up taking it down a month or two ago because it never really grew
into anything significant.

Hopefully this new version works out better!

[1] Post about our version: <http://blog.learnboost.com/blog/hackernews-for-
education/>

------
sandal
Great idea! I am starting up an education related non-profit and running a
free online school for programmers (<http://university.rubymendicant.com>),
and am definitely interested in reading posts about education in general, as
well as forming a HN-like community around it.

Thanks for setting this up.

------
ahmedsiddiqui
Mahipal, thank you very much for setting this up. You have been such a great
help to me as I'm also working on an educational game company. This resource
is going to be really huge for all of us trying to revolutionize the field of
education!

------
kellysutton
Cool. We'll keep an eye on it at HackCollege :)

------
djb_hackernews
why not /r/education?

~~~
mahipal
It's a nice thought, but I think it's important to have a _separate_
community. The goal is to create a place with serious discussion where
professionals can gather, and I think it sends the wrong message if it's one
click away from r/lolcats. (This is not to mention all the NSFW content, or
the meme-accounts, which could very easily scare away a fledgling community.)

------
binxbolling
"This is fuckin' rad. Thanks!" \- Abraham Lincoln

